# So this girl wants to smoke weed with me



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

This girl liked one of my pictures on facebook, so i sent her message. She ends up asking me to come over her house to smoke weed with her. I have never smoked weed before but does this mean that she wants to (bang me)? What are the odds........ I don't want to feel like an idiot when i get to her house.


----------



## Pharaoh (Mar 9, 2012)

sounds good to me


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Just go do it, if she bangs you, she bangs you, if she doesn't...then you bang her.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Uh oh. This is maybe where I shouldn't give my advice. Because I don't say no to weed. For real. You can be an old-*** man that hands candy out to children and I will get in the car with you if you have weed. So maybe a more objective person should help out.


----------



## johnjohn41 (Mar 15, 2012)

She wants your penis....I say 99 percent chance you get laid..

congrats.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't assume she wants to bang you based on what you've said.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

When you hang out, just say that you never smoked weed before and go with the flow. Don't think, just do.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

It doesn't necessarily mean that she wants to have sex. But since she liked one of your photos and wants to hang out with you, it'd be a safe bet to say that she likes you. If you don't have anything against getting stoned, go for it and see how it goes. Although personally, knowing how weed effects me, i would never get high with a chick i'm trying to get to know. Thats just me though, not everyone reacts the same to bud


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

she has the weed in her house, not me. she called me over


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

I know her from a while back. She likes my pictures and pokes me lol


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

well, I told her that I never smoked weed before but that I would still try it


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Then your way is clear. Have fun, man!


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Do it holmes. Any chance to be around people is a good chance.


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

LOL i'm horny as **** man. But I don't want to attack her like a vicious animal. I just hope everything works out fine.


----------



## johnjohn41 (Mar 15, 2012)

yes weed will make you even hornier..ahaha hope everything goes well.


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

LOOOL, yeah i'm going to try everything to get in her pants......so lets see


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

some chicks get horny when they smoke, some don't though


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

Atta boy! Haha. She is definitely a go. Good luck.


----------



## degrasse (Feb 17, 2012)

Hahaha. When I smoke I cant orgasm, actually when I am on any kind of mind altering substance I can't orgasm it's really weird. I'm with this girl now and we have sex all the time but I gave up weed a long time ago, just causes trouble.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

Assuming you have sa, I would worry how you would act being high for the first time in front of her. Being that she's a smoker, her tolerance to thc is probably high. In the words of Snoop Dogg, she might have that "oooh weee!"


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

She sounds like fun. Yes, weed makes girls dripping wet. I know that it makes me horny as well. If you don't slay her kitty you are doing something wrong.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

BobbyByThePound said:


> Uh oh. This is maybe where I shouldn't give my advice. Because I don't say no to weed. For real. You can be an old-*** man that hands candy out to children and I will get in the car with you if you have weed. So maybe a more objective person should help out.


LOL i haz candy :teeth


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

SEX. That is all.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

asaprocky said:


> This girl liked one of my pictures on facebook, so i sent her message. She ends up asking me to come over her house to smoke weed with her. I have never smoked weed before but does this mean that she wants to (bang me)? What are the odds........ I don't want to feel like an idiot when i get to her house.


You must be trolling.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Syndacus said:


> Just go do it, if she bangs you, she bangs you, if she doesn't...then you bang her.


what he said.

And if you dont do it, i will feel sorry for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know how you all got "sex" from smoking weed.

Can you say "Criminal record.?"


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't get more of a green light than that.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Go for it, or you'll probably end up wondering "what if" for a little while.


----------



## Badmonkey (Dec 11, 2010)

Isn't this the same guy that was "unconfident" about his looks because he "only" hooked up with 20 girls?

I'm with anhedonic's opinion:



> You must be trolling.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd be worried about entrapment myself.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Having sex hen your'e high/drunk..........not a good experiences ugh.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol she just wants to smoke some dope she might not have any interest in sex at all.. Don't count your chickens before they're hatched. Go over there and hangout and talk it'll make u more relaxed so you can get to know her but srsly don't count on her wanting to have sex with you o_o


----------



## BananaJoe (Nov 1, 2011)

Go there today and tell us how was it


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

LOOL I will let you guys know how it went..I'm going over her house in 3 days (Saturday).She says she's moving to a new state soon so she wants to have fun.i'm bringing some rubbers just encase LOL


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know how you all got "sex" from smoking weed.
> 
> Can you say "Criminal record.?"


:lol ... hey now if it's just a joint (at least here) , it's a $50 non criminal fine that goes off your record in 6 months :lol


----------



## khaos (Aug 28, 2011)

I would like to hear more girls view on this.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

khaos said:


> I would like to hear more girls view on this.


Duuuude yer like sooo gettin laid on saterday brah!

That's my take on it.

No but really, don't go into it thinking you're gonna have sex with her and acting all inappropriate b/c then she'll regret inviting you over and you'll probably creep her out and she might end up bashing you over the head with her bong. Just go with HER flow since it was her invitation and it's her place. Have fun though! Who knows what this could lead to..


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes she probably want you. Go to her house & smoke. 
If you do get high the first time you'll probably be too much in a daze do anything....not even think right if it's real good weed.


Certain weed strains will make her want to **** out your brains too lol


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

Yogurt said:


> Duuuude yer like sooo gettin laid on saterday brah!
> 
> That's my take on it.
> 
> No but really, don't go into it thinking you're gonna have sex with her and acting all inappropriate b/c then she'll regret inviting you over and you'll probably creep her out and she might end up bashing you over the head with her bong. Just go with HER flow since it was her invitation and it's her place. Have fun though! Who knows what this could lead to..


LOOL true. I'm just going to go with the flow and observe her signals lol


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

You should really try smoking 4-5 times before smoking with her to get the feel of it. Weed today is super potent. 3 small puffs will probably put someone with a low or no tolerance on their *** for 5 hours, Derealized, & Have you're body parts feeling detached if it's good enough lmao. Just a heads up.

Seriously im an experienced smoker but there's still some weed strains out there (Blue Dream & Super Silver Haze) that'll have me completely wrecked & make everything around me feel crazy surreal, Trippy, & dreamy.



Try it alone a few time before saturday. But do go, It'll be fun.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

asaprocky said:


> LOOOL, yeah i'm going to try everything to get in her pants......so lets see


-_______-

No.... :no, you'll just embarrass yourself and creep her out.

I have a feeling if you do this, we will hear a ranting thread "She blocked me on facebook" thread.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Ventura said:


> -_______-
> 
> No.... :no, you'll just embarrass yourself and creep her out.
> 
> I have a feeling if you do this, we will hear a ranting thread "She blocked me on facebook" thread.


I think he phrased it badly and made it seem more creepy than he intended. I think he meant he would like to make her want to have sex with him, not that he would pressure her into it.


----------



## samsonites (Apr 11, 2012)

Sure, it is possible, but not likely that she has no interest in sex. You don't have to get to know a woman to have sex with them.

I'm one of those weird guys who believes that women want and like to have sex with me. Just been my experience.



missalyssa said:


> Lol she just wants to smoke some dope she might not have any interest in sex at all.. Don't count your chickens before they're hatched. Go over there and hangout and talk it'll make u more relaxed so you can get to know her but srsly don't count on her wanting to have sex with you o_o


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

asaprocky said:


> This girl liked one of my pictures on facebook, so i sent her message. She ends up asking me to come over her house to smoke weed with her. I have never smoked weed before but does this mean that she wants to (bang me)? What are the odds........ I don't want to feel like an idiot when i get to her house.


 Women are complex, so I wouldn't assume anything. Be equipped with a protective device just in case.

But my question is, do you want to become a pot head? It's up to you, but you may make a choice here that will wreck your life, just because you "may" have a chance at a girl.

Where I am now in life, is a place where I can be sociable with my co-workers outside of work, but they don't pressure me to smoke weed because they know I won't. But we can still hang out. I've never smoked, and I don't plan on starting now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ventura said:


> :lol ... hey now if it's just a joint (at least here) , it's a $50 non criminal fine that goes off your record in 6 months :lol


....I wasn't talking about the weed part :lol.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Cat5 said:


> Women are complex, so I wouldn't assume anything. Be equipped with a protective device just in case.
> 
> But my question is, do you want to become a pot head? It's up to you, but you may make a choice here that will wreck your life, just because you "may" have a chance at a girl.
> 
> Where I am now in life, is a place where I can be sociable with my co-workers outside of work, but they don't pressure me to smoke weed because they know I won't. But we can still hang out. *I've never smoked, and I don't plan on starting now*.


Exactly, just because you think it will ruins your life because some people in your life might have been stupid about it , doesn't make it bad,

I dont smoke weed anymore basically cause i cant get myself any and i dont need drugs right now any but i wouldn't mind doing it again.

OP: make sure to tell us how u felt on weed and if you liked it.


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

youre gettin some!!! LOL...well its not definitely but its highly likely the way it sounds


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

softshock11 said:


> youre gettin some!!! LOL...well its not definitely but its highly likely the way it sounds


LOOL, I hope so....


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah she wants to BANG me ok........she asked me how tall was I


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

depends on how weed effects you. Weed made me paranoid and sleepy that was a couple years ago. Now im more calmer and i noticed that it just ****s with my head and makes me sleepy. Very sedative.


----------



## kpx0 (Mar 12, 2012)

Horny chick and free weed. Where's the downside


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

congrats


----------



## Snowblind89 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no red flag red flag! I saw a video about this in elementary school. She wants you to become a "marijuana cigaret addict" so that she can sell marijuana cigarets to you!


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

She just told me that i'm kind of boring and only wants to have sex............. wtf


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

asaprocky said:


> She just told me that i'm kind of boring and only wants to have sex............. wtf


that sucks, but on the plus side......


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

asaprocky said:


> She just told me that i'm kind of boring and only wants to have sex............. wtf


I'd have nothing against a bit of casual sex, but if a girl had actually insulted me that's where I'd draw the line.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

asaprocky said:


> She just told me that i'm kind of boring and only wants to have sex............. wtf


LOL! That's... really funny... for some reason.

Maybe the weed will make you more interesting (to her).


----------



## asaprocky (Apr 4, 2012)

we didn't do it....she was busy so she only gave me a blowjob.....


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

asaprocky said:


> we didn't do it....she was busy so she only gave me a blowjob.....


She's probably one of those that like to be _dominated_... or you turned her off. But that sucks bro. No pun intended.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

asaprocky said:


> we didn't do it....she was busy so she only gave me a blowjob.....


You consider that a failure?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

So smoke man, I don't see the problem. Whatever happens happens.


----------



## Cat5 (Dec 12, 2010)

anhedonic said:


> She's probably one of those that like to be _dominated_... or you turned her off. But that sucks bro. No pun intended.


I imagine he got the BJ because she thinks he is cute, but nothing else because she may think he is boring. But who knows.

Maybe he went there with only one thing in mind, and that may have turned her off.

Good looks can compensate for low self-esteem sometimes. I remember some women who were after me when I was young. Now I'm overweight so I'm almost completely ****ed.


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

asaprocky said:


> I know her from a while back. She likes my pictures and pokes me lol


time for you to poke back! lol nah for real...don't jump to rounding home plate when you're not even at bat yet...

she obviously likes you, she invited you to hang out with her..take it from there..just enjoy the moment and 'go with the flow'. if she haas friends, tell them iLLmanic said 'hello lol jk


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Yes, weed makes girls dripping wet.


Uh, what? And where did you get this information?


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

asaprocky said:


> She just told me that i'm kind of boring and only wants to have sex............. wtf


At least you got a blowjob man!


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> Uh, what? And where did you get this information?


Personal experience. It may just be the crowd I associate myself with though. :lol


----------

